# Aviodrome Lelystad The Netherlands



## Marcel (Oct 21, 2014)

I have been here often. Took many pictures in the past, but now decided to try and make them more interesting.I try to practice my skills and become better in photographing, especially indoors. It's difficult to photographe in the Aviodrome, as it is very dark and no room around the aircraft. Few succeeded. Didn't use a flashlight. Just two aircraft that stand out in my opinion.

Here two of the Fokker C.V. It's a special aircraft, the only survivor of May 1940 still in existence. Stil most people run by hardly noticing it.










An original Fokker F.VIIB. Not the three engined one. Great aircraft.









Will shift through some more pictures if there are any noteworthy to show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2014)

Marcel, is it a picture of an airplane? Than it's worthy to show!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 22, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Marcel, is it a picture of an airplane? Than it's worthy to show!



Well... not always. I have pictures that I rather not show 
Got a couple more for you guys. Not all very special, but nice and hopefully you'll see an airplane or two that you haven't seen in real live before. I'm pretty sure the first two were among those.

First an interesting close up of the F.VII. Cannot imagine factories stitching up the metal plating on their aircraft like that. 





A Constalation, the small version. I am told that it can still fly, although it hasn't done that in years. Gotta love the curving body. Ik remember I've taken one more like that from the wing. Will look that up later:


----------



## Marcel (Oct 22, 2014)

The T2 hangar, pretty interesting. 
On top is the Fokker Spin, a 1936 replica build by Fokker itself of the first Fokker Aircraft, the 1911 Spin. It still flies occasionally. The DC-2 is the Uiver. Have seen and photographed it in the air many times. Sadly it doesn't fly anymore since 2 years. Something to do with a disagreement among the owners I'm told. In the back you can see another DC-2 hull if you look carefully. There are still plans to restore that one, but doubt it will happen due to finacial problems.





Flyable Fokker D.VII in Dutch colours. Also in the T2 hangar:





A Wrightflyer A:





Sikorsky H-5


----------



## Marcel (Oct 22, 2014)

Who can guess what this is?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2014)

Good shots Marcel!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2014)

No clue, what is it Marcel?


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice looking museum!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice stuff Marcel.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 23, 2014)

Nobody? It's the leading edge of an F104 Starfighter. It'll take your head clean off if you happen to collide with it as it is razor sharp, so they had to put wooden strips up front to prevent accidents.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2014)

Ah! Never saw one without the tip tank! Thanks brother!


----------

